# Durée de vie d'une batterie ?



## Erwann (29 Août 2001)

Salut, quelqu'un peut-il me dire quelle est la durée de vie d'une batterie sur un PB G3 400 mgh (celui tout juste avant le Ti G4). Je l'ai depuis un an et demi et elle commence à donner des signes de fatigue. Avant, je pouvais regarder un DVD en entier s'il n'était pas trop long (1:30) mais maintenant, au bout de 40mn, je dois le brancher. Merci


----------



## benR (29 Août 2001)

Ben coute, j'ai un POwerBook G3 400 achete fin juillet 2000 (il a donc aujourd'hui 13 mois). Maintenant c'ets mon frère qui l'a, et aux dernières nouvelles il n'a aucun problème de batterie...

Je ne sais pas trop ce qui a pu arriver sur le tien...


----------

